# How much should my 8 months old golden retriever eat?



## jean5304 (Mar 4, 2013)

He's a 8 and 1/2 months old golden. Lately, my dad was saying that he's overweight. But the thing is I can still feel his ribs. Could it be because he's more of a shorter anxious sturdier type of golden, and that makes him look fat or something? 

So, I've tried cutting down his food. For breakfast, I give him one cup full of dog biscuits. For dinner, I give him one cup of rice and chicken breast meat. But every time after his dinner, he still seems hungry. And I really don't want to see him go to bed hungry... Is there a way to tell if the amount of food I feed him is too much or too little? 

I know that the amount of food a dog eats differs, But is there a way to make sure that I'm giving him the right amount of food? Also, is chicken meat better than beef?


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

jean5304 said:


> For breakfast, I give him one cup full of dog biscuits. For dinner, I give him one cup of rice and chicken breast meat.


Are you giving him one cup of dry dog food/puppy food or are you giving him a cup of treat cookies?

Do you know how much he weighs?


----------



## jean5304 (Mar 4, 2013)

Dog food I mean. He weighs probably 24kg.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

A cup of food twice a day, is a reasonable amount. Are you giving lots of treats during the day? If he is hungry before you go to bed, you could give him a small piece of carrot or apple.

Can you post a picture of him? It would be easier to tell if his weight is good. I believe the breed standard for an adult male golden retriever is approximately 30-35 kg. Your puppy is still growing, and will continue to fill out after he reaches his full height.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Maverick has been on about 2 cups of kibble a day and a few treats in between. One cup at lunch time and one at dinner time with a treat or two before lunch, and a treat before dinner, and one final treat after dinner about an hour before bed.

He was a bit chubby around the 8mo mark, but we've cut back on the treats and type of treats given and he's lost alot of that chubbiness. Now at almost a year, he looks like a fit dog.


----------



## jean5304 (Mar 4, 2013)

My dog has some treats in the afternoon when my family and I train him. Then, he also has the calcium supplements(which are kind of like biscuits). Also, for his dinner, I add two pumps of salmon oil to his food. Other than that, usually I don't give him any other treats. Is this okay? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jean5304 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jean5304 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

